# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Social Bookmarking Tools

## Scott Tichenor

Brief tutorial as I was working on this earlier this morning. At the bottom of every thread is a set of links to various popular social networking and portal sites. If you have an account with one of those, say Facebook, and click that related link, it will take you directly into that site into your account and prep a post for you in case you wish to link to it as part of that external account. Have I missed any? Some of these come with the software for this forum by default, others I've added. I've changed the order of those links a bit since taking this screen shot.

Screen shot below. Now you know.

----------

